# What risks by putting 11-32 on short cage



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a 105 5700 short cage (I think it's short cage) derailleur. Running 52/36 with 11-28.

Im going for a weekend trip and need to climb a lot more then I can in my area. Was hoping for a quick fix of just swapping cassettes for a few days? Is that possible with my setup? I also wanted to leave the same chain length. Its only a few days and I'll do my best to Remeber not to cross the chain. 

Good or bad idea?


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

sheepherder said:


> I have a 105 5700 short cage (I think it's short cage) derailleur. Running 52/36 with 11-28.
> 
> Im going for a weekend trip and need to climb a lot more then I can in my area. Was hoping for a quick fix of just swapping cassettes for a few days? Is that possible with my setup? I also wanted to leave the same chain length. Its only a few days and I'll do my best to Remeber not to cross the chain.
> 
> Good or bad idea?


Bad idea. The derailleur cage doesn't have the chain wrap capacity to handle it even if you bottom out the b-tension so it works in the small chainring. 

When your heart rate is pegged and you're deep in the red trying to get up a punchy climb in the big ring is exactly the time you won't remember you're not supposed to cross chain, then you can cause all sorts of damage, if you're lucky only to the bike.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

One of my bikes will run a 32 cassette and a short cage derailleur. Another bike will not. 

Just try it in the stand. Make sure the chain is long enough to shift big/big. If it does fit in big/big, the chain will probably rub itself and the cassette in small/small. 

I raced short chained for years (short chained means the chain is too short to wrap about big chain ring, big cassette cog, and the derailleur). As long as you know that you will not shift into big/big when you are pinned, then it may not matter. However, if you run short chained and shift into big/big, bad things (from getting chain stuck in big/big to tearing off rear derailleur) will happen.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

sheepherder said:


> I have a 105 5700 short cage (I think it's short cage) derailleur. Running 52/36 with 11-28.
> 
> Im going for a weekend trip and need to climb a lot more then I can in my area. Was hoping for a quick fix of just swapping cassettes for a few days? Is that possible with my setup? I also wanted to leave the same chain length. Its only a few days and I'll do my best to Remeber not to cross the chain.
> 
> Good or *bad* idea?


There have probably been more than 100 posts about exactly this.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

So skip these threads if they're too much for you to handle.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Mackers said:


> So skip these threads if they're too much for you to handle.


You were just aching to post something like this, weren't you?


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

A buddy of mine is running something similar, he's using Ultegra 6700 with a short cage, frame is Specialized Roubaix, and we're able to fit an 11-32 on his setup. We lengthen the chain by a couple links, and that made it possible for him to shift into big-big, but I think it would still work if chain was not lengthen but it would put greater tension on the derailleur when in big-big.

IMO, if you're looking for a "quick fix" and not wanting to spend money, then slapping on a 32t will probably work as long as you don't go big-big. I think it will shift into big-big, but you shouldn't stay in big-big combo (and too much chain tension make of for friction in the drivetrain anyway).

But if you want to do it the proper way, then get a Shimano 105 RD-5701 GS medium cage derailleur, and a longer chain. This combo should cost about $50-$60 max.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

What if you go with 30 instead of 32? I think there are some aftermarket 10-speed 11-30 cassettes and/or a 30 cog you can put behind the 28 that comes with spacers to make things work right when you take off the 11...

You might find your 36-28 is still easy enough for you, too...


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm running a Di2, with an 11-32. I had to add 1 link to the chain, it's a little loose, but I'll take the 32. 

Now the question how I added '1' link?


----------



## alexdi (Jul 1, 2016)

*Derailleur chart*

28T max sprocket for the 5700 SS, though it'll clear 32T on most bikes with a reversed B-screw. Capacity's cutting it close though; you need 37T and it's only rated to 34T. 

I'd swap in a Sora R3000 SS derailleur and a new chain. Both combined would be under $50.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Definitely short on capacity. You'd have to size the chain a couple of links long to make it safe. As for reversing b-tension screws...


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

Mackers said:


> So skip these threads if they're too much for you to handle.


Also: skip posts like his if they're too much for you to handle


----------



## alexdi (Jul 1, 2016)

cxwrench said:


> As for reversing b-tension screws...


It's irritating to do, reduces chain wrap, and degrades shifting through most of the cassette. But for a short-term swap, it works well enough to save buying another derailleur.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

the risks are you aren't able to shift across all the gears.


----------



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

Three separate issues to consider here:
1-Chain length
2-Chain wrap capacity of the RD
3-Max cog size capacity of the RD.

Chain length: if you don’t have enough length to accommodate your new “big-big” combo, I would not even consider doing it. Just get a new, longer chain.

Rear deraileur max cog capacity: someone else can weigh in an whether your RD can handle the max cog size you are looking at. 

Rear deraileur chain wrap capacity: Honestly, I would not worry too much about this (since this is temporary), as long as you make sure your chain is sized to accommodate big-big. If you come up short on chain wrap capacity, it just means your chain goes slack in the small-small combo. Yes, it can be a nuisance if you forget and go into that combo, but it is not really going to hurt anything as long as you don’t keep pedaling in that combo.

I have been running a short cage RD on my MTB for over 10 years that cannot handle small-small. On the two or three occasions I accidentally shifted into that combo, it made a bunch of noise and I could feel it in the pedaling, but it did not hurt anything. I am sure it would cause damage if I kept grinding away like that, but it makes itself very obvious that something is amiss.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

kapusta said:


> Three separate issues to consider here:
> 1-Chain length
> 2-Chain wrap capacity of the RD
> 3-Max cog size capacity of the RD.
> ...


This pretty much spells it out. If the derailleur will clear the big cog on the cassette you're using AND you size the chain long enough to work in big/big it will work. Not ideal, but it will get you down the road.


----------

